# Finish temp



## countrykat (Jul 1, 2015)

I have 2 fatties on the smoker right now and been cooking for about 2 1/2 hrs. I have been looking for a finish temp in the search bar and the only one I can find says 240 - 250 degrees. I am at 162 now cooking at 240. They are pretty thick. So what would the finished temp be?


----------



## tropics (Jul 1, 2015)

countrykat said:


> I have 2 fatties on the smoker right now and been cooking for about 2 1/2 hrs. I have been looking for a finish temp in the search bar and the only one I can find says 240 - 250 degrees. I am at 162 now cooking at 240. They are pretty thick. So what would the finished temp be?


Go by the meat you have on the inside,the Bacon you can crisp on the grill, or in the oven.

Post a pic when they are done

Richie


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

165°F internal temp covers ground meats and poultry.


----------



## countrykat (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies. I pulled at 165, they were pretty firm compared to when I put them in. Put them in the oven at 350 to crisp the bacon. Will do pictures.


----------



## tropics (Jul 1, 2015)

countrykat said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. I pulled at 165, they were pretty firm compared to when I put them in. Put them in the oven at 350 to crisp the bacon. Will do pictures.


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

countrykat said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. I pulled at 165, they were pretty firm compared to when I put them in. Put them in the oven at 350 to crisp the bacon. Will do pictures.


Enjoy!

If you're interested take a look *here,  *lots of good information, including safe minimum cooking temps.


----------



## countrykat (Jul 1, 2015)

Wife or daughter has my phone cord so I can't upload the pics. right now. Both of em were pretty bland even though they were seasoned. Sausage was done but the bacon under the weave was not crisp. Potatoes and onions in the middle were not cooked all the way. Im sure it's all me but my first time doing this one was a failure.


----------



## tropics (Jul 1, 2015)

countrykat said:


> Wife or daughter has my phone cord so I can't upload the pics. right now. Both of em were pretty bland even though they were seasoned. Sausage was done but the bacon under the weave was not crisp. Potatoes and onions in the middle were not cooked all the way. Im sure it's all me but my first time doing this one was a failure.


Jim can't help with that I never made a fatty.I try to pre cook my bacon on one side when wrapping any thing.

Richie


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

countrykat said:


> Wife or daughter has my phone cord so I can't upload the pics. right now. Both of em were pretty bland even though they were seasoned. Sausage was done but the bacon under the weave was not crisp. Potatoes and onions in the middle were not cooked all the way. Im sure it's all me but my first time doing this one was a failure.


Sorry to hear that.

I normally precook items that I feel need precooking. Most of the time I use thin sliced bacon for the weave. Fatties I usually smoke around 300°F

(charcoal smoker) and if need be, prior to reaching minimum safe IT, I crank up the heat to get the bacon where I like it.


----------



## countrykat (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. I will precook next time i try it.


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

countrykat said:


> Thanks for the tips. I will precook next time i try it.


You're welcome.

Take a look in the *Fatties* section, many great ideas and tips.


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 2, 2015)

For sure precook your taters. Think of it this way, baking a potato takes at least 45 minutes in a 350 degree oven. You just measured your "oven" at 165* and it had just gotten there. The meat around them makes for a good insulator, hence why cheese does so well inside them. 

As for bacon, make your weave and then stick it between two pieces of waxed paper and roll it out flat. It makes thick bacon into thin, and thin into perfect. If it still doesn't crisp, you can stick the whole thing in the oven, on a hot grill, or use a torch. 

I haven't known of these things for very long, but I've played a lot recently and learned lots. They are worth trying again as when everything comes together they are AMAZING.


----------

